# Some of my CCS (counted cross stitch)



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have been requested to post some pictures of what I have made. I know some of these have been on here before, but this is a gathering of what I currently have in my home.

Thanks for looking and have a beautiful day!

JanetLee

PS: There will be more than 5 photographs, so please be patient. I will notate which is the last one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Second portion.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow JanetLee these are spectacular!!! Love them all... Thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

All your ccs work is stunning. The time and patience it takes to make each piece is so worthwhile though. ????????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Third part.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Love your ccs. Great job.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Last part.


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

Beautiful work,they are gorgeous,I use to do cross stitch,but gave it up a few years,might have


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh my the last group is amazing too. All so beautiful.. you have a great talent . And nibble fingers. Did Joe make the frames for these? If so he did an amazing Job.


----------



## nancymt615 (Aug 20, 2016)

Very beautiful and great color choices. A lot of time to do even one of these. Most of the ones I have done have gone as gifts.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

They are gorgeous!!! Really nice work. Wow!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Wow JanetLee these are spectacular!!! Love them all... Thank you for sharing!!!!


Thank you, Mary! Did you see the rest of them?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Newbie61 said:


> Your ccs work is stunning. The time and patience it takes to make each piece is so worthwhile though. ????????


Thank you. I have always said I have way too much patience. I think that is why I always end up in the line of the new cashier!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Butterfly1943 said:


> Love your ccs. Great job.


Thank you!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

What amazing work! You must have terrific vision and great patience to make such intricate beauties. Well done, you 
Lynn


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Solliejp said:


> Beautiful work,they are gorgeous,I use to do cross stitch,but gave it up a few years,might have


Thank you! It is hard to put down at times.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> Oh my the last group is amazing too. All so beautiful.. you have a great talent . And nibble fingers. Did Joe make the frames for these? If so he did an amazing Job.


Mary, thanks a bunch! I had to chuckle at "nibble fingers"!

Yes, Joe made some of the frames. Poor fella, I do the stitching and he does the frames!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nancymt615 said:


> Very beautiful and great color choices. A lot of time to do even one of these. Most of the ones I have done have gone as gifts.


These are all "mine" and hubby's. I have given away probably 5 times this much through the years. Seriously. If not more.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Judy M said:


> They are gorgeous!!! Really nice work. Wow!!!


Thank you!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

JanetLee yes I saw all of them so beautiful.. spell check is working over time again. Nimble fingers is what I was trying to put. .


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, all your work is so extensive, so intense, great and wonderful. I also do cross stitch, but none like yours at all. I think I will do more this winter and finish up a big angel that I worked on last winter. I know how much time and work you have into each of these, good for you. thanks for sharing too, it has inspired me to get at it one of these evenings, or days maybe.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

wow..how can we not have a beautiful day when you have shared the beauty of your art..Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

My goodness those are SPECTACULAR . Love the colors and designs . 
VERY VERY WELL DONE ,out there in the back of beyond !!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Love your work. You are truly a master at CCS. I can't see well enough to do it anymore, zounds!! Aloha... Bev


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Just gorgeous. Wow the hours and such beautiful pieces. Great to have a resident frame maker. My hubby made frames too. I use to paint in oils and he often framed for me. I don't have any of my oils any longer.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I am truly amazed with your beautiful work. It would take me a life time to do just one of those.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Well done, indeed! Your works are beautiful. As I looked at them, I thought oh I like this one the most. Then I would look at more and find others that I liked 'most'. Fantastic!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty work. My husband likes to do counted cross stitch


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Phenomenal z not only exceptionally talented but the patience of Job


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Your counted cross stitch work is phenomenal. You have a good sense of color combinations and tons of patience. I used to ccs but my eyes got bad and I can no longer see well enough to do it. Loved it while it lasted though. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Love all you work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A great deal of very beautiful work. You are very talented :sm24:


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Your work is absolutely amazing and really beautiful. I used to do ccs and I still have several pictures, but nothing as intricate as yours. I started to do a portrait of our great-granddaughter, but it got left behind when my knitting took over. I'm not sure whether my sight could cope with stitching now, although I would like to finish that portrait.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Second portion.


Interesting to see another aspect of your 'work' JanetLee. You have a good eye for colour.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree with Mossstitch, I have only done a little cross stitch & never any of the counted type. ( did it on transfer printed)


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Wow! You have done some beautiful work on your CCS pieces. Don't know which one is my favorite!


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Your pieces are gorgeous! My DD loves cross stitch and has done quite a few pieces, including designing her own patterns, but none as intricate as yours. I tried it a couple of times, but don't have the patience--or eyesight at this point.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

These are all amazing, the designs, colors, and sizes. You are a wiz at counted cross stitch. I was looking at the sizes and the dates thinking about how long it would take to do this. They all are beautiful.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Amazing work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

deshka said:


> Wow, all your work is so extensive, so intense, great and wonderful. I also do cross stitch, but none like yours at all. I think I will do more this winter and finish up a big angel that I worked on last winter. I know how much time and work you have into each of these, good for you. thanks for sharing too, it has inspired me to get at it one of these evenings, or days maybe.


Thank you! Just one of those things I like doing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

maureenb said:


> wow..how can we not have a beautiful day when you have shared the beauty of your art..Thank you for the inspiration!


You are too kind! But thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

mossstitch said:


> My goodness those are SPECTACULAR . Love the colors and designs .
> VERY VERY WELL DONE ,out there in the back of beyond !!


Thank you! Lots of inspiration out here!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

blawler said:


> Love your work. You are truly a master at CCS. I can't see well enough to do it anymore, zounds!! Aloha... Bev


Thank you dear lady! I dread the thought of not being able to do this. Love seeing the pictures develop over time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Just gorgeous. Wow the hours and such beautiful pieces. Great to have a resident frame maker. My hubby made frames too. I use to paint in oils and he often framed for me. I don't have any of my oils any longer.


Thank you! Yes, hubbies are good for making frames, especially on "their" requests!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I am truly amazed with your beautiful work. It would take me a life time to do just one of those.


Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

susandkline said:


> Well done, indeed! Your works are beautiful. As I looked at them, I thought oh I like this one the most. Then I would look at more and find others that I liked 'most'. Fantastic!


I know what you mean! I love it, finish it, then only like it and want to get the next one started. Just like knitting and crochet!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tweeter said:


> very pretty work. My husband likes to do counted cross stitch


Neat! Would love to see some of his finished projects.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gaildh said:


> Phenomenal z not only exceptionally talented but the patience of Job


Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fran42 said:


> Your counted cross stitch work is phenomenal. You have a good sense of color combinations and tons of patience. I used to ccs but my eyes got bad and I can no longer see well enough to do it. Loved it while it lasted though. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


Thank you! I have been told all my life by family members, and later in-laws, that I have no color sense. To always make sure someone else picks out colors for me. It is really nice that some one likes my color combinations!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

hadley said:


> Love all you work.


Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A great deal of very beautiful work. You are very talented :sm24:


Thank you! But for the really complicated ones I just follow the pattern. :sm06:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> Your work is absolutely amazing and really beautiful. I used to do ccs and I still have several pictures, but nothing as intricate as yours. I started to do a portrait of our great-granddaughter, but it got left behind when my knitting took over. I'm not sure whether my sight could cope with stitching now, although I would like to finish that portrait.


Thank you. Sorry you are unable to do it now. Eye sight is very important when doing this. And extremely good lighting!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree, beautiful work! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Interesting to see another aspect of your 'work' JanetLee. You have a good eye for colour.


Thank you Julie! And to me color/colour is very fun! I like mixing it up and seeing what I end up with!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow positively stunning work :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> I agree with Mossstitch, I have only done a little cross stitch & never any of the counted type. ( did it on transfer printed)


Thank you. Even the transfer printed can be quite interesting, especially on some of the table cloths from Herrschners!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

CindyAM said:


> Wow! You have done some beautiful work on your CCS pieces. Don't know which one is my favorite!


Thank you! They are all my favorite when working on them, but then they get pushed aside by the next one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Dintoo said:


> Your pieces are gorgeous! My DD loves cross stitch and has done quite a few pieces, including designing her own patterns, but none as intricate as yours. I tried it a couple of times, but don't have the patience--or eyesight at this point.


Thank you! How about sharing some of your DD finished projects? I really enjoy seeing what others are doing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

ChristmasTree said:


> These are all amazing, the designs, colors, and sizes. You are a wiz at counted cross stitch. I was looking at the sizes and the dates thinking about how long it would take to do this. They all are beautiful.


Oh my, you saw the dates? I know not all of them are dated, but they were all done is the last 15 or so years. Plus the ones that have been gifted to family members. I don't know if I still have pictures of all of them or not.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

44gram said:


> Amazing work. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone! It surprises me when folks really like my color combinations. I just like playing around with colors and this allows me to do so!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Janet Lee, these are spectacular!!! I have done cross stitch in the past and know how much work it is. You do amazing work. Your patterns are wonderful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

What fantastic talent you have, Janet Lee. Your color sense is very good. You really got the colors right in the Indian blanket design. I'm not sure how I would pick a favorite, they are all so beautiful.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

All are Amazing just beautiful work


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you Julie! And to me color/colour is very fun! I like mixing it up and seeing what I end up with!


 :sm24:


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

You are very gifted and your work is amazing!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

What incredible work! They are all amazing. You are so talented!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Janet Lee, these are spectacular!!! I have done cross stitch in the past and know how much work it is. You do amazing work. Your patterns are wonderful.


Bev, thank you! It is a lot of work, but it is fun also!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> What fantastic talent you have, Janet Lee. Your color sense is very good. You really got the colors right in the Indian blanket design. I'm not sure how I would pick a favorite, they are all so beautiful.


Barbara, Thank you! I really did a lot of comparing on the Indian blanket design. I wanted the colors to be as close to real as possible.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sand101 said:


> All are Amazing just beautiful work


Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

AuntieAngel said:


> You are very gifted and your work is amazing!


Thank you. It always surprises me that so many folks like cross stitch. It is good for those of us with more than a touch of OCB. Lots of counting!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

gardenpoet said:


> What incredible work! They are all amazing. You are so talented!


Thank you.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! What an amazing array of art. They are all gorgeous. You have talent and patience.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Incredible, JanetLee!!! I love your color choices and Celtic Knot - so creative!!! :sm24:


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

susandkline said:


> As I looked at them, I thought oh I like this one the most. Then I would look at more and find others that I liked 'most'. Fantastic!


 I did the same thing! Wow, absolutely fabulous!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! I have been told all my life by family members, and later in-laws, that I have no color sense. To always make sure someone else picks out colors for me. It is really nice that some one likes my color combinations!


Perhaps you should look at your critics - for their colour sense!!

I love ALL your choices.

I do a little painting & love the freedom it offers with colours.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Your pieces are exquisite...so gorgeous. Such talent & patience. Kudos to you!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

All you work is stunning thanks for sharing.????????


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Awesome job they are all beautiful I had one that started an moved an lost it,it was Christopher Robins one friend gave to me! It was amazing. There beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing????????????????


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Your pieces are so lovely. I have done this but did not like it to much as it was hard for me to see the tiny weave in the fabric and count the chart right. I didn't ever achieve your great success and talent in this area.


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Love it .


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

Any cross stitcher (even inactive one) will really admire these projects and appreciate the time involved. Almost tempting to get back to the craft.........
Thanks for showing the photos.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Gorgeous needle work!


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't know of any words powerful enough to describe your work; Amazing, Beautiful, Brilliant, Stunning, Superb don't even come near. Well done to a very talented lady. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## torregro (Jun 28, 2016)

Stunning work.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow!!! Those are amazing! What a lot of work!!!


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Your pictures are beautiful, beyond beautiful. Can you tell me where to find the instructions for your grid system on this site ? I am starting a large Christmas and would like to use your system. Thank you in advance. Mary Pat


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! They're all amazing. You are very talented.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Spectacular needle point. I love them, all of them.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

WOW! Can I say it again..."WOW!!!"


----------



## Rob's Sally (Jun 25, 2013)

Beautiful colors and beautiful works. I know how long it takes to do a simple design and how long for more detail designs. I have been doing cross stitch since 1980. I have done many pictures and use them as gifts. I love your designs.


----------



## neelia (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful needlework - truly admire your talent - and especially your patience - Neelia


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Incredibly beautiful!! All of them. 

I particularly like the background on the Christmas flower. So much nicer than just plain. 

Robin


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

They are all beautiful. I have not done any cross stitch in a long time, I miss it


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

They are all soooo beautiful!!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Wonderful work. Aren't Ink Circles designs just amazing?I have Plum Pudding in my to-do pile,have a few to do before I get there though.Lindseymary


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

redquilter, Toni, and mea, thank you so much. Obviously something I like to do.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So many folks on page 6, would love to thank each and everyone of you separately, but that is a lot of typing! Just know I appreciate all your wonderful and generous words. It means a lot to me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

PittyPat said:


> Your pictures are beautiful, beyond beautiful. Can you tell me where to find the instructions for your grid system on this site ? I am starting a large Christmas and would like to use your system. Thank you in advance. Mary Pat


Sent you a PM.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone on page 7! You folks are most generous with your compliments. 

Yes, Ink Circles is fabulous! I have several of her patterns. And she lives here in Washington. We have exchanged a few e-mails a few years back when I was working on her Mystery SAL. She was most generous with that pattern.

StringQueen, that background is actually very easy to do. I use one strand of variegated thread and one of the middle solid color. Then I start in one of the corners, usually the bottom left or what ever is open. I do two block, one on top of the other. Then move over one and up one and do two more, and then up and over again and again. If you are confused, I can see if I can chart it out. I will first go one direction and when that is finished go the other direction. In other words, from bottom left to upper right. I go back and forth. This uses half of the background. And then using the same colors I go from the other direction. Gives it the plaid look. It also looks great if you use one color as the solid going one way and one color as the solid going the other directin. On the Christmas one direction was actually pale pink with the variegated olives and the other was pale green with the variegated olives.

Gee, I hope that makes sense!


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

WOW!


----------



## allisonrya (May 29, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Amazing!!! Awesome!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## lindelsue1954 (Dec 8, 2011)

Janet,

As you know I do a lot of CCS but I don't think I could ever do some of those that you did!! I'm not that talented and patient to try to do any complicated patterns like you did. BTW your work is just stunning. It would take me years to do many of those and I already have a lot of kits and patterns that I would like to do and some that I have started but never finished. Well, maybe someday I'll get around to them. BTW thank you for all your help with my bowling pin pattern. I will post a finished picture when I am done. I don't have much to do but the outlining of one and the lettering.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

You do outstanding work. I can't imagine doing the optical illusions without going a little goofy! They are all spectacular.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Your stitching is really special!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> You do outstanding work. I can't imagine doing the optical illusions without going a little goofy! They are all spectacular.


And what is wrong with a "little goofy"? That is my normal! :sm15:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lindelsue1954 said:


> Janet,
> 
> As you know I do a lot of CCS but I don't think I could ever do some of those that you did!! I'm not that talented and patient to try to do any complicated patterns like you did. BTW your work is just stunning. It would take me years to do many of those and I already have a lot of kits and patterns that I would like to do and some that I have started but never finished. Well, maybe someday I'll get around to them. BTW thank you for all your help with my bowling pin pattern. I will post a finished picture when I am done. I don't have much to do but the outlining of one and the lettering.


Thank you and you are most welcome! Always ready to share my hard earned bits and pieces! I have stopped adding to my pattern stash for ccs. Too many family members are telling me what they would like for me to do when I get the chance! They all know it may take a while and they are happy with that. Plus, they tell me approximately what they would like and then I find something that I would not mind doing. I drew the line at doing a "primitive" birth announcement though. That one just turned my brain off! Could not stand it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Your kind words mean a lot to me.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Janet Lee your work is amazing! Love them all, such patience and talent.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

You do amazing work! They are gorgeous!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Damama and Marylou12, thank you! It definitely is not for the faint of heart!


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

WOW!! beautiful ccs pictures!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you tygereye. :sm02:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Damama and Marylou12, thank you! It definitely is not for the faint of heart!


 Still love it, but dark colors are tough on these old eyes, even with Ott lite. But I sure enjoy yours!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Damama said:


> Still love it, but dark colors are tough on these old eyes, even with Ott lite. But I sure enjoy yours!


Believe it or not, but it is the lighter colors I have problems with. Don't know why, maybe just the way it is! Another weird way I am different I guess. :sm06:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Believe it or not, but it is the lighter colors I have problems with. Don't know why, maybe just the way it is! Another weird way I am different I guess. :sm06:


Different is good. ????????


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Janet, your work is spectacular!!!
Thanks for sharing!!
I love the words of the Slow Dance Poem and would love to stitch it!
Do you still have the pattern?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> Janet, your work is spectacular!!!
> Thanks for sharing!!
> I love the words of the Slow Dance Poem and would love to stitch it!
> Do you still have the pattern?


Gail, thank you!

Let me check. I will get back to you on that.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Gail, thank you!
> 
> Let me check. I will get back to you on that.


Thanks for replying!!
No rush!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gail DSouza said:


> Thanks for replying!!
> No rush!


Surprise, surprise! I found it! Of course it is bedraggled so I will see if I can "clean it up". Not really sure I have a copy on the computer. That was enough years ago that this is now a different one.

I will let you know.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Surprise, surprise! I found it! Of course it is bedraggled so I will see if I can "clean it up". Not really sure I have a copy on the computer. That was enough years ago that this is now a different one.
> 
> I will let you know.


Thanks Janet!


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Some?? These are wonderful! I once went to a ladies house because she did a lot of counted cross stitch of cats. She wanted to show me them. It was fun! :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sandj said:


> Some?? These are wonderful! I once went to a ladies house because she did a lot of counted cross stitch of cats. She wanted to show me them. It was fun! :sm01:


Yes, "some". :sm04: I have given away many times over what I posted here. My brother alone probably has at least 20 cross stitch pictures I have made for me. At one time my mother probably had that many also. My inlaws definitely have many more than that between all of them! A few are small, birth announcement size, most are a bit larger, maybe the size of the wolf with the eyes in the hill or larger.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow! You have been busy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you NanaMc!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Lots of work!! Works of love I'm sure!! They are magnificent!


----------

